# A poll for the married guys!!!!



## rnelson5 (Jun 25, 2014)

I always hear people saying "that hunting will stop once you get married." Lets hear it married guys!


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 25, 2014)

I did a pre-nup.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 25, 2014)

lagrangedave said:


> I did a pre-nup.


----------



## deermaster13 (Jun 25, 2014)

Only thing I give up was Christmas morning duck hunt. Younguns got to see what Santa brought early.


----------



## Gaducker (Jun 25, 2014)

My wifes brother and I hunted together long before we got married so she knew what she was getting into well ahead of I do.  We ended up building on 20 acres with a lake in the middle of the property our houses faced each other from opposite sides of the lake.  When we lived there our home lives were non existent from sept to feb and those were some great years  BUT  I promise not everybody will have that same experience with there new brides year in and year out because at some point you WILL have to slack off and change your ways if for only a season or two.   

Keep in mind this was all before kids came along. Newborns will change even the hardiest hunting wifes out there.

I did modify my hunting when the kids were brand new but after about 3 yo it was back on.   We have been married 20 years this year and I WOULDNTtrade her for the world.


----------



## joey1919 (Jun 25, 2014)

deermaster13 said:


> Only thing I give up was Christmas morning duck hunt. Younguns got to see what Santa brought early.



But thats the only day you know the possum po-lice ain't gonna show up


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 25, 2014)

Gaducker said:


> My wifes brother and I hunted together long before we got married so she knew what she was getting into well ahead of I do.  We ended up building on 20 acres with a lake in the middle of the property our houses faced each other from opposite sides of the lake.  When we lived there our home lifes were non existent from sept to feb and those were some great years  BUT  I promise not everybody will have that same experience with there new brides year in and year out because at some point you WILL have to slack off and change your ways if for only a season or two.
> 
> Keep in mind this was all before kids came along. Newborns will change even the hardiest hunting wifes out there.
> 
> I did modify my hunting when the kids were brand new but after about 3 yo it was back on.   We have been married 20 years this year and I WOULDNTtrade her for the world.



I definitely understand the newborn thing. A long time duck hunting buddy of mine had a baby this past season (during duck season). He didn't hunt near as much but i bet he has fished more this spring than he ever has. I know you can't do it all,  but a person can't give up the one thing they really love  to do to please someone else. I am not saying I won't compromise, but i wouldn't change my personality to match your wants nor should i have to. Mine knew who she was getting from day 1.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jun 25, 2014)

Mine been pretty good so far


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 25, 2014)

Killer before you chime in, your vote don't count. You buy your wife off with trips to Disney World


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jun 25, 2014)

Haha he's headed there tomorrow Robby... I talk to sarge for about an hour today


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jun 25, 2014)

As most of yall know I'm not technically married, but after 8 years I might as well be.  She's an angel I still hunt just as much and that is with 15 month old twins.  I got really luck my boys were older come duck season so my hunting habits didn't have to change it also helps they and their momma likes to sleep in so daddy didn't catch to much flak being gone during the mornings


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jun 25, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> Killer before you chime in, your vote don't count. You buy your wife off with trips to Disney World



Money talks my friend


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm not a duck hunter, all tho I have before. I just happend to see this by the waterfowl while scrolling along and couldn't resist. I think it applies to all outdoorsmen. 
I met my wife just before hunting season in 2001. Just after 9/11. I spent the next few months chasing her instead of critters. The next year I introduced her to the reel me. It's true that babies will slow you down some. But at some point you get to introduce them to the outdoors. It's time we'll spent. 
I voted that it didn't change my hunting, but that's not entirely true. Last year I spent more time trying to get my wife a deer. She never lucked up. The one time I got to go for myself I killed a 9 pt.
Yep,,, I was in the dog house for a while.


----------



## strutlife (Jun 25, 2014)

Being on a second marriage, I explanated to my current wife that I was hunting before we married and I can be hunting when your gone. However, I do make family time.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 26, 2014)

So far so good for the poll. Maybe those guys who say that all the time quit for other reasons and use the wife as n excuse.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 26, 2014)

Ruger you are right this does not just apply to duck hunters. It applies to any outdoorsman eho spends time away from home doing what they love.


----------



## southerngreenscape (Jun 26, 2014)

I just take mine when she wants to go she loves it to but sometimes she cant go cause the chillins need to be tended to


----------



## birddog52 (Jun 26, 2014)

2nd wife still hunting & fishing don,t think it will change much unless get to old to get around or no monies to fund the trips


----------



## Bucky T (Jun 26, 2014)

I don't hunt as much.  But.........I hunted just about every day of the week back before I was married.

What a life!!  LOL!

I get my fair share of time in the woods now, but between my family and work..  Well....  it isn't everyday.


----------



## Bucky T (Jun 26, 2014)

Geeze....  Didn't realize this was the waterfowl forum... lol


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 26, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> Killer before you chime in, your vote don't count. You buy your wife off with trips to Disney World




Well, I guess I can hush as well!  No longer trips to Disney, but trips non the less.  

While marriage didn't really change my habits much, there is no way I could work, make a living and hunt as much as I hunted while in school.  I got married soon after school.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jun 26, 2014)

My mom fills in at out carpet store so my dad and I can go hunting durning the week!!


----------



## GreatWhiteTurkeyHunter (Jun 26, 2014)

My habits had not changed and in fact I was well on the way to turning my wife into a hard core turkey hunter, but... We will be having a little girl towards the end of September and she is already told me I won't be going out of town for any early teal season... So there that is.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jun 26, 2014)

My wife came from a family of hunters. I hunt more now than before. I was only a deer hunter but 10 yrs ago I started duck and turkey hunting also. Been married 20 yrs and have a good wife.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Jun 26, 2014)

The ONLY thing that changed my hunting habits was OLD AGE! Marriage didn't affect hunting, it enhanced it! She likes to FISH too!


----------



## PappyHoel (Jun 26, 2014)

wasnt a choice but mine have changed since having two kids.  i get the guilt trip about going and can only hunt half days.


----------



## dom (Jun 26, 2014)

i'm getting married in feb and we've already had the talk.... things should stay the same until kids.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 26, 2014)

Well i am getting married in August and have been with her for 7 years. I have hunted hard since day 1 and will not change. She is very good about it though.


----------



## ghadarits (Jun 26, 2014)

I have to say my wife has always been great about not complaining too much. She knew it was a part of what makes me who I am going into it 27 years ago. In fact she jumped up to video me catching a little shark with my niece about a hour ago. I got her young before she knew better and am thankful for her everyday.

If you can con a good girl into marrying you while she's too young to know better don't mess around and let her get away.


----------



## across the river (Jun 26, 2014)

Before you get married it is all about you.  You can spend every spare second you've got when you aren't in school or working hunting, and spend every dime you can scrap together riding to Texas, Arkansas, LA, and everywhere else to hunt.   When you get married, things do change.  I think with most wives you can't just drop everything a drive half way across the country when your friends call to tell you the birds are there, or spend all weekend at the lake.  You no longer sleep on a mattress on the floor and spend money you spent on boats, gas, and shotguns on bedroom suites, the house, and cars.  With that beginning said, my hunting time didn't drop off as much after getting married as it did after I had a child.   I have one, and she is involved in about as many activities as one child can probably be involved in, none of which involve hunting or fishing.  However, I know she is only going to be little once, so if going to a recital, cheerleading competition, or a play means missing out on some hunting(which it does), then so be it.  I will never this time back, and I'm not going to miss it.  Hopefully, when she is grown and out of the house I will have the time and money to hunt all  I want to, and at that point the wife will probably be glad to get me out of the house.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jun 26, 2014)

^ well said


----------



## HuntDawg (Jun 28, 2014)

My wife has been great. We do not have kids, bit we do have a little yellow female lab. Guess what? Our lab was the best thing that ever happened to my hunting life.

My wife was great before, but now she is incredible. She wants my little yellow dog to do what she was born to do. This means any time I want to hunt, I load up and me and the dog go into the field. Heck, my wife now tags along for Dove hunts so she can film the dog working. 

Not only the best purchase I ever made for my hunting life, but the best purchase I ever made period. Wife is happy when our dog is happy. I am just living the dream.


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 29, 2014)

All women are great with it until you feed them weeding cake and knock them up.  Then they seem to change.


----------



## Woods Savvy (Jun 29, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> Well i am getting married in August and have been with her for 7 years. I have hunted hard since day 1 and will not change. She is very good about it though.



I said the same thing to mine,let me know how that works out for ya in a couple of years.


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 29, 2014)

My new gal can't wait to get to the hunt club. She loves the outdoors as much as I do


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 29, 2014)

Woods Savvy said:


> I said the same thing to mine,let me know how that works out for ya in a couple of years.



How much time do you spend in Arkansas during season????????


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 29, 2014)

My wife likes to sleep in so morning hunts don't affect us in the least. The only thing I cut back on was my afternoon deer hunting.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 29, 2014)

Arrow3 said:


> My wife likes to sleep in so morning hunts don't affect us in the least. The only thing I cut back on was my afternoon deer hunting.



Thats a fair teade off.


----------



## Woods Savvy (Jun 29, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> How much time do you spend in Arkansas during season????????[/
> 
> It has been shrinking every year. Last year I had to agree what I spent on duck hunting that I would write her a check for the same amount.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 29, 2014)

Woods Savvy said:


> rnelson5 said:
> 
> 
> > How much time do you spend in Arkansas during season????????[/
> ...


----------



## Woods Savvy (Jun 29, 2014)

You have to do what it takes, the extra 10 days were worth the deal.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 29, 2014)

Woods Savvy said:


> You have to do what it takes, the extra 10 days were worth the deal.


For that and your profile pic i envy you I am not a "if it doesn't have a green head then it is not a duck" kind of guy, but i do want to get on a greenhead only  hunt one day and preferablly in the timber.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 29, 2014)

Last night I ate at the California Grill at Disney world. The check was $301.00 dollars for me, my wife, and my daughter. I hunt when I want to.


----------



## pnome (Jun 29, 2014)

Wasn't in to hunting before I got married.  SO, I'm hunting a LOT more than I did.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 29, 2014)

killer elite said:


> Last night I ate at the California Grill at Disney world. The check was $301.00 dollars for me, my wife, and my daughter. I hunt when I want to.



Killer Elite= big money!


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 29, 2014)

The only thing that kept me from hunting was several combat tours


----------



## Big7 (Jun 29, 2014)

Only thing mine changed was my bank account and
attorney's fee...

I have one on the payroll... So it wasn't to bad. 

Done tried 2 drop-deads. $$$$$$$$$$$$

Next one will be the ugliest one I can find 


 I know.


----------



## bcspinks89 (Jun 29, 2014)

all of y'all make me remember why I'm glad to be single.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 29, 2014)

bcspinks89 said:


> all of y'all make me remember why I'm glad to be single.



Hey brother nothing wrong with that but one will come along and take you to the dark side.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 29, 2014)

Big7 said:


> Only thing mine changed was my bank account and
> attorney's fee...
> 
> I have one on the payroll... So it wasn't to bad.
> ...




True story.... My dad used to tell me to have my fun with hot ones and then marry the ugly one. She will be the best one to marry he used to tell me. Heck maybe we are onto something here


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 29, 2014)

Keep it clean folks!


----------



## Woods Savvy (Jun 29, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> For that and your profile pic i envy you I am not a "if it doesn't have a green head then it is not a duck" kind of guy, but i do want to get on a greenhead only  hunt one day and preferablly in the
> 
> It's been a long time since I've hunted the coast,ill trade a fine timber hunt for a hunt on the sea?


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 29, 2014)

Woods Savvy said:


> rnelson5 said:
> 
> 
> > For that and your profile pic i envy you I am not a "if it doesn't have a green head then it is not a duck" kind of guy, but i do want to get on a greenhead only  hunt one day and preferablly in the
> ...


----------



## bander_TC50 (Jun 30, 2014)

i got to hunt all i wanted last year while the wife was pregnant with paige. she let me hunt up till two weeks before paiges due date. (really didnt want to be in a duck blind if my daughter decided to show up early). i probably wont get the green light as often as i did last year but i should be able to squeeze in s trip or twenty. one kid didnt make a big difference but two......... i guess im gonna find out this year.


----------



## Woods Savvy (Jun 30, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> Woods Savvy said:
> 
> 
> > Hey you got a deal on that. How far are you willing to travel? I will seriously try to make something happen if our timeline coinsides!
> ...


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 30, 2014)

Woods Savvy said:


> rnelson5 said:
> 
> 
> > Anything late season I'm good with. I'd like to keep it on the east coast.
> ...


----------



## cocdawg (Jul 1, 2014)

My experience...I fished and hunted deer, duck & dove from the time I knew what was going on with my dad.  Cancer got him in '97 and I was 21.  I hung it all up with the exception of a few days fishing here and there with his buddies.  I got married in '99; have since had two boys that love the outdoors, hunting and fishing.  From time to time sports prevents us from going as much as we would like but we go every chance we get.  Robbie, a lot are talking about kids taking time away from their hunting but I'm the opposite.  I think the trick is to have a son, or daughter, right off the bat....my wife loves for us to take off hunting or fishing....it gives her some peace and quite.  She won't miss one of their sporting events but being a teacher, she loves her "kid free" time and welcomes our outdoor adventures.

BTW-someone revive this thread after duck season and let's ask Joe Overby, the newly wed, how marriage has changed his hunting schedule.....kidding Joe.....kinda....


----------



## rnelson5 (Jul 1, 2014)

cocdawg said:


> My experience...I fished and hunted deer, duck & dove from the time I knew what was going on with my dad.  Cancer got him in '97 and I was 21.  I hung it all up with the exception of a few days fishing here and there with his buddies.  I got married in '99; have since had two boys that love the outdoors, hunting and fishing.  From time to time sports prevents us from going as much as we would like but we go every chance we get.  Robbie, a lot are talking about kids taking time away from their hunting but I'm the opposite.  I think the trick is to have a son, or daughter, right off the bat....my wife loves for us to take off hunting or fishing....it gives her some peace and quite.  She won't miss one of their sporting events but being a teacher, she loves her "kid free" time and welcomes our outdoor adventures.
> 
> BTW-someone revive this thread after duck season and let's ask Joe Overby, the newly wed, how marriage has changed his hunting schedule.....kidding Joe.....kinda....



Hey i definitely understand your point and look forward to passing on my knowledge..........someday........ I am getting married myself in August so we will see how it goes. She asked me yesterday where i was going hunting this season (out of town). I will report back at the end of January!


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jul 1, 2014)

cocdawg said:


> My experience...I fished and hunted deer, duck & dove from the time I knew what was going on with my dad.  Cancer got him in '97 and I was 21.  I hung it all up with the exception of a few days fishing here and there with his buddies.  I got married in '99; have since had two boys that love the outdoors, hunting and fishing.  From time to time sports prevents us from going as much as we would like but we go every chance we get.  Robbie, a lot are talking about kids taking time away from their hunting but I'm the opposite.  I think the trick is to have a son, or daughter, right off the bat....my wife loves for us to take off hunting or fishing....it gives her some peace and quite.  She won't miss one of their sporting events but being a teacher, she loves her "kid free" time and welcomes our outdoor adventures.
> 
> BTW-someone revive this thread after duck season and let's ask Joe Overby, the newly wed, how marriage has changed his hunting schedule.....kidding Joe.....kinda....



Joe has a good out to go hunting. he has to make sure the dogs in his kennel can hunt not just show up at a Q and place.


----------



## bassculler (Jul 1, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> True story.... My dad used to tell me to have my fun with hot ones and then marry the ugly one. She will be the best one to marry he used to tell me. Heck maybe we are onto something here



i couldnt agree more..............mine is a drop dead traffic stopper and she can also be moody, HIGH maintenance and down right demanding! If in fact i am back on the market, i will change the type of females i hunt, if in fact i hunt them much at all. Before marriage we discussed my love for the outdoors in detail. Several years in she completely forgot that discussion.


----------



## E fudd (Jul 1, 2014)

My wife runs me off during hunting season. She says I make her nervous pacing around the house


----------



## 4x4 (Jul 2, 2014)

My hunting didnt change a bit. I had a friend...who got married and she told him when he could hunt before they even got married!!! Somehow I believe he is still married to that female. I dont see how. My wife has been hunting with me more now than when we just dated. She enjoys social hunting like rabbit and dove, but she will never go deer hunting with me. She claims she wants to kill a turkey, but every morning I went she just couldnt get outta the bed. She knows my passion, and vowed to never even attempt to change that. Im blessed to have a beautiful wife that loves me and accepts my lifestyle.

Once kids comes into the picture, I have already accepted the fact my hunting may become limited, a small price to pay to have a family. I love hunting as much as any of you guys but when it comes time to lay the bow down and pick up the baby bottle, I will be one happy fella


----------



## rnelson5 (Jul 2, 2014)

4x4offroad99 said:


> My hunting didnt change a bit. I had a friend...who got married and she told him when he could hunt before they even got married!!! Somehow I believe he is still married to that female. I dont see how. My wife has been hunting with me more now than when we just dated. She enjoys social hunting like rabbit and dove, but she will never go deer hunting with me. She claims she wants to kill a turkey, but every morning I went she just couldnt get outta the bed. She knows my passion, and vowed to never even attempt to change that. Im blessed to have a beautiful wife that loves me and accepts my lifestyle.
> 
> Once kids comes into the picture, I have already accepted the fact my hunting may become limited, a small price to pay to have a family. I love hunting as much as any of you guys but when it comes time to lay the bow down and pick up the baby bottle, I will be one happy fella


Sounds like you have a good wife and a good plan!


----------



## rnelson5 (Jul 2, 2014)

Over 78% says that it did not change or got better. I have to wonder if the guys who say they quit or slowed down did it because of a change of interest or they were never really that into it in the first place.


----------



## bander_TC50 (Jul 2, 2014)

4x4offroad99 said:


> My hunting didnt change a bit. I had a friend...who got married and she told him when he could hunt before they even got married!!! Somehow I believe he is still married to that female. I dont see how. My wife has been hunting with me more now than when we just dated. She enjoys social hunting like rabbit and dove, but she will never go deer hunting with me. She claims she wants to kill a turkey, but every morning I went she just couldnt get outta the bed. She knows my passion, and vowed to never even attempt to change that. Im blessed to have a beautiful wife that loves me and accepts my lifestyle.
> 
> Once kids comes into the picture, I have already accepted the fact my hunting may become limited, a small price to pay to have a family. I love hunting as much as any of you guys but when it comes time to lay the bow down and pick up the baby bottle, I will be one happy fella



it doesent stop it just pauses/slows down for a year or two. my first one already gets mad when i go fishing without him. and is always asking to go hunting with me. ill take him hunting when he gets a bit older (he's 4 now) i may take him dove hunting this year but i will wait till he is 6 or 7 to take him duck hunting. i figure by the time my baby girl is 3 or 4 my wife will be begging me to get the boy out of the house.


----------



## grouper throat (Jul 2, 2014)

I slowed down some for my daughter but not the marriage. Eventually, there are only so many bucks, ducks, etc you can kill and you realize your kids and wife come a close second (behind God). My wife comes from a hardcore hunting family too so she is use to it. 

I missed out on a few of my daughter's games and social events during archery because I was dying to kill a good buck that I had on camera one year. I did kill him but in the process hurt my relationship with my family. You will probably get older and realize hunting is nothing but a hobby, family should be your higher priority; and after saying that, I probably hunt more than 80% of other guys but have learned to balance my priorities better. My dad called it maturing... I remember him doing the same thing when me and my brother were young also. Even though I love hunting, I love my daughter more. I do not want her to remember me picking to sit in a stand over going to her events.


----------



## cocdawg (Jul 2, 2014)

krazybronco2 said:


> Joe has a good out to go hunting. he has to make sure the dogs in his kennel can hunt not just show up at a Q and place.



He can take my pup to Arkie and test him all season long.....as long as I can tag along too.  Besides, I need Joe to teach me how to handle him now that he's taught my pup what to do.


----------



## quacksmacker09 (Jul 3, 2014)

Been married for 7+ years, I can hunt just about anytime I want. Got a good woman, when our daughter was born in September of last year, she even cut me loose to scout a pond for early teal, while we were still at the hospital. Baby was asleep and her mama was with her, and I was pacing the room lol.


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 3, 2014)

I've been married for 20 yrs and my marriage didn't slow my hunting down.  Now when my oldest son was born it did slow turkey season down some, but he's started hunting at age 8 and is consumed with hunting and fishing.  So now I have a hunting partner.  I will say that I will never let hunting replace my family.  And now that I have a 2 yr old son, I won't be slowing down any.   

My oldest son quit playing sports that would interfere with his duck hunting.  And this last spring, he didn't want to play baseball which he always liked and was good at because it would take away from turkey hunting.  ( Trained him right).   He had a friend of his ask him why he didn't play football, my son said to him " while you're out there doing monkey rolls and drills, I'm reeling in a bass or bream."  Kinda makes me proud. 

I will say this, my wife gets lonely during duck season. But it's only a little over a month so she can handle it.


----------



## Pegleg (Jul 4, 2014)

My wife and her family got me into hunting.  There are times that I think she is more into it than me.  Heck I came home from work earlier this year and she said don't be mad but I booked a waterfowl trip to Canada.   Looks like I won the lottery with this one. Oh and she also just told me while I was typing this that she booked a goose trip for February in Arkansas.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 4, 2014)

11, Oct. 1980 was the first day of the Georgia early wood duck season. I went duck hunting in the morning and got married that afternoon at 3:00 PM.ducks


----------



## rnelson5 (Jul 4, 2014)

Pegleg said:


> My wife and her family got me into hunting.  There are times that I think she is more into it than me.  Heck I came home from work earlier this year and she said don't be mad but I booked a waterfowl trip to Canada.   Looks like I won the lottery with this one. Oh and she also just told me while I was typing this that she booked a goose trip for February in Arkansas.



Yes most definitely a keeper


----------



## rnelson5 (Jul 4, 2014)

killer elite said:


> 11, Oct. 1980 was the first day of the Georgia early wood duck season. I went duck hunting in the morning and got married that afternoon at 3:00 PM.ducks



I never knew we had an early woody season. I wish they would bring thay back!!!!


----------



## hambone76 (Jul 4, 2014)

My hunting habits have not changed. I consider myself truly blessed to be married to a great woman who is supportive and understanding of my passion for the outdoors. She has seen and heard how much our children have enjoyed going with me and now she has decided to go hunt with me as well.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 5, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> I never knew we had an early woody season. I wish they would bring they back!!!!


lasted 5 years.  1980 to 1985 at the time we had no teal season or goose season. You could kill 5 a day a we shot lead.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jul 5, 2014)

killer elite said:


> lasted 5 years.  1980 to 1985 at the time we had no teal season or goose season. You could kill 5 a day a we shot lead.



Hey i know a guy who stull does that......


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 9, 2014)

I have awesome wife, we been married 32 years working on 33. I miss Christmas eve and Christmas day. Thanksgiving Afternoon and most Thursdays evenings because of Date night. From Sept. thru May 15th. I am hunting something. The rest of time I am getting ready, scouting and Striper fishing.  I have to take her to FLA. 2x a year, but I am still fishing.  All my out of town trips are for 10 days or less then she needs me back home.
The thing I have found that has worked for me is to not forget her needs and if you are going to go out of town leave her some money to go shopping.  Plus Grand kids are a big help!!!!! Now I have TWO... I am very lucky and Blessed too..


----------



## jdthayer (Jul 10, 2014)

I told my wife when we began dating that hunting and fishing were my true passions. That I was doing both befor the Marines and picked them back up immediately after with only a few outings while in. She understood and even started hunting with me but has slowed down on the adventures since bearing our beloved boys. Now my youngest son goes with me most of the time. She does understand my need for ALL hunting and rarely complains about my absence. She has even surprised me with a couple of new shotguns and a bow too! I just try to help around the house with cleaning and cooking to show I understand that she works a 40 hour week too. She surprised me on Father's DAy this year with a brand new Versa Max, so, I can honestly say I am blessed to be able to hunt more since being out of the military and after being married. God bless true Southern women!


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 11, 2014)

killer elite said:


> lasted 5 years.  1980 to 1985 at the time we had no teal season or goose season. You could kill 5 a day a we shot lead.



Feds don't recognize this and that is why we don't have woodies in our early season bag allowance, but Florida does.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jul 11, 2014)

MudDucker said:


> Feds don't recognize this and that is why we don't have woodies in our early season bag allowance, but Florida does.



What do you mean by the feds don't recognize this? How is Florida allowed to do it and we are not? Or is it that we Ga could have an early wood duck season but chooses not to? If it were not allowed federally then Florida would not be able to have one right.


----------



## killerv (Jul 14, 2014)

Marriage didn't slow me down but the kids did some. She let me go but I also knew when I needed to stay at home some days instead being out in the woods. The mothers need their break too.  The 5 year old went a good bit deer hunting with me last year and a time or two turkey hunting this year. He'll hit the duck blind with me this year on the easier hunts. Just got the two year old out of diapers thank goodness so me and him will be able to go more also.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jul 14, 2014)

My wife goes with me quite a bit when she is off work, so win/win


----------

